# Is the Kestrel RT800 $1300 better than the Evoke?



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I am about ready to pull the Trigger on a 62cm Kestrel before Bikes Direct runs out of them.. I am just getting back into riding after about 10 years off the bike. Never heard of Bikes Direct before and had pretty much decided I would be riding a CAAD 9 or a Specialized Roubaix but not that I have found Bikes Direct I think I can get a better bike with a better component package and be money ahead... I love the look and Dura-ace components of the RT800 but am just wondering if this is overkill for me since I have no desires to race. I am looking for Recreational, Fitness, and some century riding. I am not familiar with the SRAM stuff but read good things so I thinking I could get into the Evoke with SRAM Rival for about $1300 cheaper than I could buy the RT800 for...

Has anyone ridden both these bikes? I am 6'4 250lbs and don't want to get a bike that will be strong enough to lug my fat but around. Which of these would be the better bike for me?

On a side note the Le Champion CF LTD looks like a great ride also.. Just wish they had a SRAM option.

How would the Le Champion CF LTD stack up against a Kestrel?

Thanks... Looking forward to being a Bikes Direct Customer soon, so help me make up my mind...


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

My first road bike was an Evoke SL from BD.com.

It was great comming off of a heavy weight mountain bike. I had no issues ever with the bike or the components. But the 52 was a little big for me. I found myself gripping short of the hoods most of the time.

I found a sweet deal on a demo rt900 in a smaller size and bought it. It has Mavic SL the evoke had equipe, I cant tell the difference.

The 900 has Sram red the evoke had rival, I can't really tell the difference.

The 900 is a couple pounds lighter, I can't really tell the difference.

The 900 fits me nearly perfectly. It is an obvious and huge difference.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Le Champion CF*

The Le Champion CF has a SRAM Rival version which sells for $1,495.00.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

For a JRA/Fitness bike, the Kestrel RT won't work. It is easily strong enough for you, but the RT is a road racing frame and as such has a shortish head tube and a longish top tube which will put you over in a more aero "Racer" position. It is also a super stiff frame set that will beat you up on long rides. I know, mine did. It is a great race bike, but for a fitness non-racer, there are better choices out there.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with dolson. I have the Evoke SL and love it. Rival is very tight and fast. The whole bike is light and super comfortable. The RT900 is known for being harsh.


----------

